# I'm still trying to understand when butterflies spawn.



## Imaginetheday (Jan 17, 2018)

I planted 7 white dahlias (my first ones!) and only 2 butterflies spawned (one diamond and one winter gold). From what I understand, only new dahlias spawn. Will the other 5 spawn some later? I also planted some red dahlias, but I'm not sure how many spawned there. I got several shared ones at the same time. Help! (I really should have checked this board back when the event first started. Won't make that mistake again!)


----------



## Snow (Jan 17, 2018)

As far as I can tell, butterflies have a *chance* of spawning when the flowers bloom -- they spawn right after the flower opens (I've seen it twice in other gardens!). If they don't spawn at blooming, they're not going to. You need to harvest all the flowers and replant.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks! That's what I'll do.


----------

